# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Aqua realm 2017

## limz_777

http://www.aquarealm.com.sg/about.html , puzzled whats this about , for hobbyist or trade ? the pricing on the workshop is quite high .

----------


## et99

Hi Limz_777, 
AquaRealm is Singapore's only trade event for the international ornamental aquatic industry.

Packed with interesting innovative products, services and programmes specifically targeted to the ornamental aquatic industry.
Series of events at AquaRealm:

1) Conference – presented by world's top specialist in the field of emerging and ongoing issues affecting the ornamental aquatic industry for Breeders / Academics / Researchers / Ministries
2) Trade Exhibition – showcasing innovative products from Europe, USA and Asia
3) Workshop – (practical based)
4) Guided Farm / Site Tours – back-end operation
5) Competitions – Betta Club SG, Singapore Reef Club and Malaysia Guppy Club
6) Charity Events – World first' guppy art gallery and live hands-on AquaScaping (famous scapers from Singapore, Japan, Taiwan, Hong Kong and Indonesia)
http://www.aquarealm.com.sg/aquascaping-challenge.html 
It will open to public on saturday and sunday, pre-registration is free http://aquarealm.globaltickets.sg/re/aquarealm-public . Hobbyists are welcome! 

Eric

----------


## limz_777

Good to know, looks like a whole day event, is there any thing to view if I decide to skip the workshop, what's the door admission price like?

----------


## et99

Hi Limz_777
Pre-registration is free http://aquarealm.globaltickets.sg/re/aquarealm-public 
You may log in now to apply
Onsite registration will be $3
Saturday from 1pm onward till 5.30pm
Sunday 9am till 5.30pm
Exhibitors like Qian Hu, Aqua Nautic, De Aquatic, East Ocean etc.. will be selling items at Great Discount.
Aquatic Competition for Betta, Guppy, Nano Marine Tank, 'Live' Aquasacping Contest
There will be free seminars as well for hobbyists which will be finalised at a later date. 
ps: the workshop is conducted by renowned international experts, it's worth considering taking part 
http://www.aquarealm.com.sg/about.html

----------


## tarzanboy

Hi, guy do anybody know when will the Live Aquascaping Contest held on which days first days,Saturday or Sunday any advise thank.

----------


## et99

Hi, the Live Aquascaping Contest will be held on Saturday, 1pm.

----------


## tarzanboy

> Hi, the Live Aquascaping Contest will be held on Saturday, 1pm.


 Thank for the information mate  :Smile:  looking forward for the Japan and Indonesia aquascaper their work is simply amazing.

----------

